# Coldplay - Performs at Cruzan Amphitheater, West Palm Beach 15.05.2009 x26



## Tokko (16 Mai 2009)

Chris Martin, Jonny Buckland​


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------

